# How To Clip a Face?



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

I just body clipped my gelding (including legs) and all I have left to do is his face but how would I do it?? This is my first time so im not so sure how I would go about clipping the face any examples (pictures, videos etc..) would be appreciated thanks


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

All depends on how used your horse is to having his head clipped, and how much you want to take off. If you want to leave his ears on, a lot of people do, and just clip the lower half of the jaw, like in the picture below. A lot of people do this, as many horses object to having noisy buzzy objects around their ears and eyes. If not you can just take the whole lot off, depending how confident you are feeling.

If you do a half face clip, the line should be pretty much along the line of the cheekpiece of the bridle


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

Clipping faces makes our ponies look so handsome and fancy (in my opinion). 
I do a full face clip on my guy, because he sweats a lot behind the ears. If your horse is good about the clippers just go for it! 
Make sure you don't use full size body clippers, rather the smaller detail clippers. be extremely careful around eyes, your horse should not be moving around a lot. BE SURE TO NOT SHAVE OFF THE EYELASHES. 

Hmm.. I think that is about it, as long as your horse is settled enough to be still clipping the face should not be too large of a chore.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Aside from the eyes I think of the face as any other part of the body.


----------

